

Predator UAV military standard for streaming georeferenced video - rburhum
http://www.gwg.nga.mil/misb/docs/standards/Standard060104.pdf

======
andymoe
Known as the the "Predator format." It's a KV type format and some of the keys
are actually classified. Good times.

